# My aquarium looks like magic!!!



## rrutter81 (Feb 19, 2010)

Dont even hate. lol.


----------



## rrutter81 (Feb 19, 2010)

all jokes aside. i added live sand. gogogo refugium.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I will not say anything mean here, so don't take this the wrong way. We can't see anything from the picture.*blue sorry


----------



## rrutter81 (Feb 19, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> I will not say anything mean here, so don't take this the wrong way. We can't see anything from the picture.*blue sorry


That was the gag my friend. I'm fishless cycling and added 100 lbs of live sand.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No gag bro, We can't even see your Sump and fixins, its all blurry. I get new poof look, but, ya gots a sump down there wif stuff in it.


----------



## rrutter81 (Feb 19, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> No gag bro, We can't even see your Sump and fixins, its all blurry. I get new poof look, but, ya gots a sump down there wif stuff in it.


lol that's the whole point. Maybe you are euro and missed the humor. all good


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Umm, yea EURO, from Phoenix........


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You need to make your pics smaller, they are too bigk to see anything. Max size for good viewing is 600 x 800


----------



## rrutter81 (Feb 19, 2010)

susankat said:


> You need to make your pics smaller, they are too bigk to see anything. Max size for good viewing is 600 x 800


removed. surprised the forum engine doesnt resize it.


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey what is it ???
no pic is uploaded why you gag..


----------



## rrutter81 (Feb 19, 2010)

johnmark03 said:


> Hey what is it ???
> no pic is uploaded why you gag..


the image was too large for the thread. It was an hour after i added unrinsed live sand. (hence the gag)

here is my real setup though....image

still cycling and still a wip


----------



## rrutter81 (Feb 19, 2010)

Started the cycle with 17 ppm ammonia (with surfectants) now it is 

Ammonia: .5 ppm (added 3 shrimp to keep ammonia going)
Nitrite: 5 ppm+ (still on the charts)
Nitrate: 10 ppm


----------



## rrutter81 (Feb 19, 2010)

So another fun update with my tank cycling. 
Nitrites are off the charts
Ammonia drops 1 ppm every 24 hours
Nitrates go between 20-40 ppm

and the diatoms have invaded (with some cyano)

diatom overview

and in the rufugium where i want everything disgusting to grow and eat whatever they feel.... cyano and diatoms


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Why specifically did you use ammonia with surfactant?And how are your shrimp doing?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

rrutter81 said:


> Started the cycle with 17 ppm ammonia (with surfectants) now it is
> 
> Ammonia: .5 ppm (added 3 shrimp to keep ammonia going)
> Nitrite: 5 ppm+ (still on the charts)
> Nitrate: 10 ppm


What are your thoughts on exposing your future fish to surfactants? Do you believe the water will be safe?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Why specifically did you use ammonia with surfactant?And how are your shrimp doing?


I think he/she meant dead shrimp. I hope so, cuz either way they're dead.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

rrutter81 said:


> the image was too large for the thread. It was an hour after i added unrinsed live sand. (hence the gag)
> 
> here is my real setup though....image
> 
> still cycling and still a wip


Your set-up is beautiful. Great job!


----------

